# NGD: Mayones Claro Walnut Regius 6



## bulb (Feb 14, 2013)

This beauty arrived today!
Played this at NAMM and instantly fell in love. Mayones have stepped up their game this year, and this is probably the best Mayones I have ever laid my hands on, just a shockingly good guitar.

Here are pics:


















and specs are:
Body: Lightweight Swamp Ash
Top: Claro Walnut
Neck: 11 Ply Maple/Mahogany/Wenge/Amazakoe
Fretboard: Birdseye Maple
Fretboard Radius: 16"
Scale: 25.4"
Frets: Medium
Luminlay Side Dots
Schaller Hannes Bridge
Bare Knuckle Pickups Blackhawk Set
Dunlop Dual Design Straplocks
Sperzel Locking Tuners
Dadarrio 11-56 set tuned to CGCFAD (Drop C)


----------



## HurrDurr (Feb 14, 2013)

Woah, that's a sinister top. This calls for a meme.


----------



## kevdes93 (Feb 14, 2013)

nice! love walnut. 700th post goes to...


----------



## Blitzie (Feb 14, 2013)

Just...just fuck you, okay?

Happy NGD!


----------



## Rojne (Feb 14, 2013)

Nomnomnom.. Great! HNGD man!


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Feb 14, 2013)

That's funny, these pants fit just fine before I opened up this thread....



Happy NGD, man - seriously astounding looking instrument! Sound clips sometime soon?


----------



## BlackStar7 (Feb 14, 2013)

Allow me to repost my comment from the Mayones NAMM 2013 thread:

"Some companies *coughIbanezcough* have such a conservative design philosophy that they won't put ebony on their guitars. Mayones, on the other hand, will cut down Yggdrasil, the mythological World Tree upon which Odin was sacrificed, Sri Maha Bodhi, the fig tree under which the Buddha attained enlightenment, and Old Tjikko, a 9,550 year old Norway Spruce, and fashion them into a bitching guitar which Misha Mansoor will then buy. 

This is why I love Mayones."


----------



## j_opiate (Feb 14, 2013)

That is so beautiful ! HNGD, Misha!


----------



## leonardo7 (Feb 14, 2013)

That thing is so hot! Gorgeous figuring on that maple and walnut


----------



## narad (Feb 14, 2013)

BlackStar7 said:


> Allow me to repost my comment from the Mayones NAMM 2013 thread:
> 
> "Some companies *coughIbanezcough* have such a conservative design philosophy that they won't put ebony on their guitars. Mayones, on the other hand, will cut down Yggdrasil, the mythological World Tree upon which Odin was sacrificed, Sri Maha Bodhi, the fig tree under which the Buddha attained enlightenment, and Old Tjikko, a 9,550 year old Norway Spruce, and fashion them into a bitching guitar which Misha Mansoor will then buy.
> 
> This is why I love Mayones."



And I'm still baffled by many things in this comment.


----------



## Malkav (Feb 14, 2013)

Beautiful!

Are those the Alnico Blackhawks?


----------



## kastenfrog (Feb 14, 2013)

hands down, one of the most beautiful guitars that ever faced this world.
you sir, have an incredible taste in guitars.


----------



## Vicious7 (Feb 14, 2013)

C-can I have it?


----------



## capoeiraesp (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow! That is one special top.


----------



## trent6308 (Feb 14, 2013)

Bring it out on tour to Australia in a few weeks!


----------



## Deadnightshade (Feb 14, 2013)

*It is horrible!*





That I don't own this


----------



## j_opiate (Feb 14, 2013)

Will you be making a sound clip to demo it?


----------



## Minoin (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice - YouTube

Congrats Misha!


----------



## hd35 (Feb 14, 2013)

Nice regius! My friend used to have something very close to that to say the least!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...-walnut-birdseye-maple-aftermath-content.html 

1 Regius 6 Claro Walnut - Mayones Custom Shop Gallery


----------



## quoenusz (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm glad you did get it! I just love the contrast between the claro walnut top and the birdseye maple fingerboard! 

HNGD Misha!


----------



## Bladed-Vaults (Feb 14, 2013)

holy god.... used to say that spalted maple was my favorite top...... but Im having second thoughts.... and thinking my rico needs to go and get replaced by on eof these :/

seriously beautiful axe man


----------



## flypap3r (Feb 14, 2013)

It's hard for anyone else to tell.... but I've got WOOD!!!!!!!!! 

Happy NGD!


----------



## SDMFVan (Feb 14, 2013)

Good lord...


----------



## simonXsludge (Feb 14, 2013)

Great looking axe and top. The one Mayones I played at NAMM played terrible, though. Stunning to look at, but either set up really bad or what ever. It was just a struggle to play.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow that is awesome! I'm really looking forward to trying out Mayones at Musikmesse. They look like sweet guitars.


----------



## Horizongeetar93 (Feb 14, 2013)

cool guitar man


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 14, 2013)

I like your guitar..........give it to me


----------



## JPMike (Feb 14, 2013)

Lovely looking!! HNGD!!!


----------



## arcadia fades (Feb 14, 2013)

Very niceee my Regius arrives tomorrow


----------



## absolutorigin (Feb 14, 2013)

Lovely guitar man!


----------



## bulb (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks guys!
I have been talking to them for a while now about using lighter woods for the body and the tonal advantages that would have, and it seems like they really nailed it with this one!


----------



## jahosy (Feb 14, 2013)

Congrats! Very classy looking. Can't go wrong with Mayones!


----------



## F0rte (Feb 14, 2013)

I have to say, i've never been a really big fan of Mayones guitars, i've only played one and wasn't TOO impressed but it still played great...
But holy shit. This guitar is seriously stunning. Not to mention it looks like it'd play awesome too.
Congratulations on yet another ridiculously stunning instrument.


----------



## RevelGTR (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow, that's incredible! Love the walnut.


----------



## engage757 (Feb 14, 2013)

Terrific figuring bro! Mayones wins again! Love the figuring in that Claro! Glad to see a Hannes on a Regius! Getting that on my upcoming custom.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 14, 2013)

must..control...GAS


----------



## Spamspam (Feb 14, 2013)

Love me some claro walnut!


----------



## engage757 (Feb 14, 2013)

arcadia fades said:


> Very niceee my Regius arrives tomorrow



Pics or it didn't happen bitch.


----------



## bulb (Feb 15, 2013)

LolWotGuitar said:


> I have to say, i've never been a really big fan of Mayones guitars, i've only played one and wasn't TOO impressed but it still played great...
> But holy shit. This guitar is seriously stunning. Not to mention it looks like it'd play awesome too.
> Congratulations on yet another ridiculously stunning instrument.



They set the guitar up for me, and it arrived with such a great setup, very effortless to play and very much to my taste.
The Blackhawks also sounds damn amazing in this guitar.


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 15, 2013)

I want a Mayones now. One little thing separating me from it.......


----------



## noob_pwn (Feb 15, 2013)

hnng


----------



## jordanky (Feb 15, 2013)

Wow, didn't know this was yours! I played this guitar at NAMM and I got a weird boner in front of 90,000 people.


----------



## F0rte (Feb 15, 2013)

bulb said:


> They set the guitar up for me, and it arrived with such a great setup, very effortless to play and very much to my taste.
> The Blackhawks also sounds damn amazing in this guitar.



Great to hear man! I personally got the chance to try a guitar that was setup (and built) to play effortlessly by a close friend of mine, I hope to be able to reproduce such a setup in my current build.
PS. after looking through quite a few different builds with Walnut tops, I have to say, that is the best looking walnut top I have ever seen and even beats mine.
After seeing how classy and well crafted this instrument is, I think i'm going to look into the Mayones custom shop much more than I have previously. I love the contrast in the wood and how well the Blackhawks suit the guitar.
Seriously, great NGD. Enjoy her well. 
Cheers!


----------



## StivO2005 (Feb 15, 2013)

This is one of the most awesome Regius i've ever seen!!!


----------



## Baco (Feb 15, 2013)

Yep, that one caught my attention too at NAMM. I had a similar one before in my shop, those are sweet indeed! Enjoy the guitar!


----------



## bulb (Feb 15, 2013)

LolWotGuitar said:


> Great to hear man! I personally got the chance to try a guitar that was setup (and built) to play effortlessly by a close friend of mine, I hope to be able to reproduce such a setup in my current build.
> PS. after looking through quite a few different builds with Walnut tops, I have to say, that is the best looking walnut top I have ever seen and even beats mine.
> After seeing how classy and well crafted this instrument is, I think i'm going to look into the Mayones custom shop much more than I have previously. I love the contrast in the wood and how well the Blackhawks suit the guitar.
> Seriously, great NGD. Enjoy her well.
> Cheers!



I would definitely recommend their work more then ever, they are one of those companies that as I have followed through the years, I have seen their hunger to outdo themselves. They really stepped it up this year, not just lookwise, but in terms of the feel and sound of their guitars, just some mindblowing stuff at NAMM. Keith's NAMM guitar is probably the best 7 string Mayones I have come across!


----------



## JoeChugs (Feb 15, 2013)

bulb said:


> They set the guitar up for me, and it arrived with such a great setup, very effortless to play and very much to my taste.
> The Blackhawks also sounds damn amazing in this guitar.


 

Out of curiosity, where do you typically like to set your action? I'd also like to feel effortless play on my guitars, to the best of their abilities.


----------



## bulb (Feb 15, 2013)

I don't set it by numbers, although maybe eventually I should learn, it is just that different guitars have different thresholds.

One thing I love about a lot of my high end customs for example, is that I can set the action lower on those than your standard fare, and the notes don't choke out or sound compromised. The Mayones is no exception to that.


----------



## MJS (Feb 15, 2013)

Nice... love that top... and I don't remember seeing a Mayones I'd take over that one. 

Those bridges look so comfy to me, but I still haven't tried one.

Walnut tops are hit or miss for me and I think this guitar made me realize what I like: the flowing V pattern when it's matched like that. 

As soon as I opened this thread, it reminded me of this Vik, which is also one of my favorite Walnut tops.


----------



## F0rte (Feb 15, 2013)

bulb said:


> I don't set it by numbers, although maybe eventually I should learn, it is just that different guitars have different thresholds.
> 
> One thing I love about a lot of my high end customs for example, is that I can set the action lower on those than your standard fare, and the notes don't choke out or sound compromised. The Mayones is no exception to that.



Yeah, that's exactly the kind of thing i'm looking for in customs now a days. I prefer my action on the deck, practically touching the frets if possible, it really depends on how well crafted the instrument is and whether or not the builder followed the correct steps in radiusing before fretting.
You know you have a great guitar when you barely have to put any pressure when fretting, yet the note still rings true.
I'll absolutely look into them. I also love their knob turning. It's very unique and their amber knobs are great looking too.
Only bad thing about it is that there aren't many places where I can check out their work where i'm at, so it's either go out on a limb and order a custom and see how it comes out, or don't.

It's good to hear that they are one of the companies taking a step up in the industry though. There have been too many cases of luthiers taking the short route in building and really show a lack of craftsmanship and care in the instrument that their customer receives. I generally can judge a guitar based upon how well the fretwork is on it. Frets nicely rounded, the frets are correctly sitting in the slot's, leveled well, crowned to a T, and polished. It makes a hell of a difference I think.

I've actually been pretty curious, how does the heel feel as far as access?


----------



## bulb (Feb 15, 2013)

It is a neck through so the upper fret access is completely unhindered.


----------



## Chuck (Feb 15, 2013)

I so jelly!

HNGD Misha!


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 15, 2013)

OMG, the Mayones USA dealer is two 3 hours from where I live! 

Gotta do the dentist first, but by the beginning of summer I should have a bit of cash squirreled. Still not sure if I can afford one though.


----------



## bridges (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks Bulb for selecting the Hannes Bridge! Or was it Mayones who did so? I know this is not your first guitar with the bridge and I hope that you appreciate it as much as I do...


----------



## DoomMantia (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## nicktao (Feb 16, 2013)

Care to post a clip?

HNGD!


----------



## Eclipse (Feb 16, 2013)

What's mayonnaise.


----------



## pushpull7 (Feb 16, 2013)

tristanroyster said:


> What's mayonnaise.



It's what people use that are not into miracle whip


----------



## trent6308 (Feb 24, 2013)

Saw this guitar in the flesh today. Looks even better in real life guys!


----------

